# Marche region



## Little Morning sun (4 mo ago)

Hi am looking for somewhere to rent for anything from 3 months to 6 months in Marche. My daughter lives in jesi.
I would appreciate any help you can offer.

I have references, speak Italian, have worked in luxury hospitality in Italy. I am a non smoker, vegetarian,writer/artist.
Looking for this very soon, October/November 22
Thank you


----------

